# Latex Formel Nummerierung



## STEagleEye (20. Mai 2005)

da ich gerade bischen mit Latex rumspiele stehe ich gerade vor einem kleinen Problem mit der Formel Nummerierung.
Wir haben inner Vorlesung immer so unsere Formel nummeriert (Kapitel . Formel des Kapitels) nur in Latex hab ich noch keine Möglichkeit gefunden das das automatisch gemacht wird.
Kennt da einer eine Lösung wäre schön


----------



## SilentWarrior (20. Mai 2005)

```
\begin{equation}
E = mc^2
\end{equation}
```
Bei weiteren Probleme empfehle ich den LaTeX-Kurs der TU München, der ist sehr ausführlich und hat mir schon oft geholfen.


----------



## STEagleEye (20. Mai 2005)

ne das hilft mir nicht
das Nummeriert ja einfach durch
wir haben halt so "formel 1" (1.1) weil 1. Kapitel 1.Formel des Kapitels nächste is dann 1.2


----------



## STEagleEye (20. Mai 2005)

Ich hab gerade gesehn in dem PDF da wird die so Nummeriert wie ich das bräucht nur warum wird das bei mir nicht gemacht

```
\begin{equationvec{r}=x\vec{e}_x+y\vec{e}_y+z\vec{e}_z\end{equation}
```


----------



## neith78 (21. April 2008)

Hi,

die equation-Umgebung nummeriert immer im eingestellten Stil des counters \theequation. Diesen musst du also am Beginn des Dokuments ändern, dann werden auch deine Gleichungen im jeweiligen Stil nummeriert:

%Setzt den equation-Zaehler nach jeder Seite zurueck
\numberwithin{equation}{section}	

%Definiert den Stil:
\renewcommand{\theequation}{\arabic{section}.\arabic{equation}}

lg
neith


----------

